# Made some sausages!



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Friday night was a real blast, NOT! I decided to make some sausages, jerky and smoke some trout, not smart all in one night! :roll:

Anyways, I made about 30 lbs of fresh italian sausage from my deer, it turned out **** good, i have an older style of sausage stuffer so that was tricky, but luckily i had a buddy there to help me out. I used my kitchen aid grinder attachment for the first time, and i have to say i was seriuosly impressed with it.

Since this was my first attempt at sausage by myself, without the supervision of my stepdad who is a pro. I just used the hi mountain italian sausage kit, and left the cure out of it, because i didn't plan on smoking any of it. when doing sausage or jerky, hi mountain is the way to go, the sausage kit came with the seasoning, cure, and casings. all i had to do was add deer and pork butt.

i also made a few pounds of jerky and smoked a few trout.

the freezer is now full, i took a bunch of duck out of the fridge to smoke, any suggestions for a brine???










i wasn't real good at getting consistent length and girth till the last 15 lbs.










here are the trout, the skin peeled right off and the meat flaked right off the bone, i used a brown sugar rosemary brine and smoked with Mesquite wood chips, the fish tastes just like jerky, it was pretty **** good for my first attempt at smoking fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Waytago!

Looks great!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

smoked duck:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22463&p=246404&hilit=+smoked+duck#p246404


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> smoked duck:
> viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22463&p=246404&hilit=+smoked+duck#p246404


Thanks goob!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks good duneman101...I could use some of those... |-O-|


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

.45 said:


> Looks good duneman101...I could use some of those... |-O-|


Get me some deer and pork butt and i'll make it for you, i need to hone my skills further!


----------

